# some partridges



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

got a few pics of some partridge today


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Nice, I haven't seen too many of those for the past several years. Did manage to see two flocks last year in ND, so that was a good sign. Hope they will be coming back to some good numbers soon.

Good Hunting.


----------

